# Jameron Cup Modified Video and MASCAR doings...



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The 2013 Jamerson Cup Modified Race. Info at the end of the video for the 2014 Jamerson Cup including $1500 in cash & prizes!!


Brian










Bubba's first race, the report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/8-31-13.html

New Season starts Sept 28, Ronnie Jamerson's Church Hill Raceway, Gloucester, VA:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html


----------

